# Need to ramp-up production.  Where can I find larger equipment?



## Gootinberg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been making and selling shaving soap (hot process) for about 2 months.  Sales have been very good.  My challenge has been keeping up with current demand.  Right now, I use an 8 quart crock pot (that largest I have been able to find).  From that, I am able to make about 23 shave soap tins per cook.  I'd like to increase that to >50.  Does anyone know where I can find larger crock pots, or whether there are other options (e.g., large stainless steel pots possibly...?)

Thanks in advance!

Tim


----------



## Susie (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CGXWD8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think someone linked one of these just a couple of weeks or so ago.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 11, 2015)

Also try http://soapequipment.com/


----------



## Gootinberg (Feb 11, 2015)

Susie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CGXWD8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I think someone linked one of these just a couple of weeks or so ago.



This is an interesting (and affordable) option.  Anyone have experience with this type of slow cooker?


----------



## Susie (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's the thread I read:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51945&highlight=slow+cooker

I was looking at the HB one because it says stainless steel.  I would only trust stainless, unless you can find one with the heavy ceramic like in the crock pots.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 11, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Also try http://soapequipment.com/



Although you might want to also read this thread about this company: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32336


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah, in that case NOOOOOOOO! 

Rude service? 50% restock fees? Fees for dispute handling? Ain't nobody got time for dat


----------

